# Digger to the Death



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

One of the guys in the shop threw down a challenge and I was stupid enough to take it. The challenge: smoke an LFD Digger in under 2 1/2 hours. I've never smoked one before, but knowing LFDs this might not be the most pleasurable cigar experience. Anyone else ever smoke one of the behemoths and, if so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

It can be smoked in a lot less time than that. I know I've killed one in about 90 minutes inhaling 7/8th of it. Not saying I wasn't a little green around the gills when I finished it but......

Like any LFD, to me, it was a outstanding smoke.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Cigars like this kill me on a variety of levels. First, the size alone is foreboding. Second, I have the attention span of a 2 yr old with ADD. Third, I really don't want this thing to make me sick. When I smoked the JFR Maduro I was grabbing the floor to keep the room from spinning.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Under 2.5 hours & remain well? Easy. That cigar can be considered a lightweight compared to others if you know what you are doing. :tape:

Try a Factory Press in 1.5 hours.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

capttrips said:


> Cigars like this kill me on a variety of levels. First, the size alone is foreboding. Second, I have the attention span of a 2 yr old with ADD. Third, I really don't want this thing to make me sick. When I smoked the JFR Maduro I was grabbing the floor to keep the room from spinning.


Then why even consider doing it?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Then why even consider doing it?


Two words: 20 bucks and pride (or stupidity)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

capttrips said:


> Two words: 20 bucks and pride (or stupidity)


Ah yes have done that many times!
Best advice i can give you is Don't inhale, Make sure you go in with a full belly, Keep a sweet soft drink with you!
Good luck!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ah yes have done that many times!
> Best advice i can give you is Don't inhale, Make sure you go in with a full belly, Keep a sweet soft drink with you!
> Good luck!


Thanks!! I'm taking one for the team on this one. Once you get called out in front of customers the gloves come off and the lunch comes up!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got one of these monsters resting in my humi. I'm waiting for the weather to get warmer before lighting it up. When the time comes, I'm going to take it slow and try to enjoy it as it will be my first LFD smoked.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

capttrips said:


> Thanks!! I'm taking one for the team on this one. Once you get called out in front of customers the gloves come off and the lunch comes up!


Nothing is ever as bad as you think it will be!
Enjoy the cigar and win the loot!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Not only have I just fired up the Digger, the guy is making me smoke the Double Ligero Maduro Digger. Had a big breakfast which I hope I will not be seeing again. Updates to follow.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Go Dave Go!!! :laugh:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

capttrips said:


> Not only have I just fired up the Digger, the guy is making me smoke the Double Ligero Maduro Digger. Had a big breakfast which I hope I will not be seeing again. Updates to follow.


If you start feeling queasy eat a Snickers (or your favorite candy bar) or anything high in sugar as it will help you not get sick.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This is awesome. Go get em!


----------



## RyanSK (Dec 27, 2012)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Almost 1/2 through this thing. Stomach surviving, but my brain feels like its going to come out my ears. Sticking firmly to the one puff a minute rule for now. Might have to pick it up soon! Okay, I'm going back in!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

We have a few regulars that buy these by the handful. I think most of them are LFD veterans, But some I think just buy for the novelty and have no idea what they are getting into. Lol. Also I've had a few LFD in the first 3 months I started this hobby and survived easily. In fact I've never been sick from a cigar, ever! Sounds like I might have to take this challenge for my own sake of becoming a seasoned BOTL!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

You had to do it... Your very manhood was challenged, money or not. 


Although smoking one this early in the morning doesn't sound very appetizing to me. :mrgreen:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

You can do this Dave. :whoo:


----------



## Ghost02 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have done it before. If I can do it, so can you!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

UPDATE!! I DID IT WHILE MANAGING TO KEEP DOWN MY BREAKFAST!! I nubbed that SOB! Just past the halfway point this thing was like chewing a tough steak. Great cigar, but just too damn much of it. My head is pounding and my palate is ruined for the rest of the day.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

capttrips said:


> UPDATE!! I DID IT WHILE MANAGING TO KEEP DOWN MY BREAKFAST!! I nubbed that SOB! Just past the halfway point this thing was like chewing a tough steak. Great cigar, but just too damn much of it. My head is pounding and my palate is ruined for the rest of the day.


Needs to be a puff award for this. hahaha. must be documented though. TO rub it in his face you should have pulled out a nub tool or tossed it in a pipe! ound:


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I was rooting for you while at work. Glad you made it! I will usually smoke creamy connies for a day or two after a heavy smoke sesh like that. Good Work!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Now try it on an empty stomach, YOU WON'T!!!!! DARE, DARE, DARE!


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

capttrips said:


> UPDATE!! I DID IT WHILE MANAGING TO KEEP DOWN MY BREAKFAST!! I nubbed that SOB! Just past the halfway point this thing was like chewing a tough steak. Great cigar, but just too damn much of it. My head is pounding and my palate is ruined for the rest of the day.


Congratulations!! Great Cigar, just don't drive afterwards. <grin>


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

ATTA BOY!


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> Needs to be a puff award for this. hahaha. must be documented though. TO rub it in his face you should have pulled out a nub tool or tossed it in a pipe! ound:


^^^^ that would be the most insane thing I've ever seen. Tossing the nub of a LFD Digger into a pipe and finishing the bowl. Haha.

Way to go Cattrips. Thats a RG for sure!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

There needs to be a warning label with that thing. Just a beast and no cigar needs to be that big and that strong. Thanks for the support and by all means don't try this at home.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

capttrips said:


> There needs to be a warning label with that thing. Just a beast and no cigar needs to be that big and that strong. Thanks for the support and by all means don't try this at home.


Nice job Tripz !
I was retrohaling a Vegas High Primings yesterday. A proud accomplishment for a noob like me. 
( I'm doing a "5 on 5" review of a vegas assortment to post soon.)

Back to you, here's todays challenge that has just come in for you, Dave:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

capttrips said:


> UPDATE!! I DID IT WHILE MANAGING TO KEEP DOWN MY BREAKFAST!! I nubbed that SOB! Just past the halfway point this thing was like chewing a tough steak. Great cigar, but just too damn much of it. My head is pounding and my palate is ruined for the rest of the day.


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Update: I think this cigar is going to be with me for awhile. I've tried smoking 2 cigars today and can only take 4-5 puffs before I have to stop because the headache begins to throb.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, the next logical thing to do is to repeat this bet but with the new "meaner" digger that LFD just released


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

VAcigars said:


> Well, the next logical thing to do is to repeat this bet but with the new "meaner" digger that LFD just released


Funny you should mention that: I received a box yesterday that I apparently had on back/pre-order. Think a lot of people are getting gifts.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Funny you should mention that: I received a box yesterday that I apparently had on back/pre-order. Think a lot of people are getting gifts.


haha, now you can challenge them to do it with that stick

Pic of the Digger next to the "meaner" version (when it decides to show up)


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

VAcigars said:


> Well, the next logical thing to do is to repeat this bet but with the new "meaner" digger that LFD just released


Beat me to it... And atta kid!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

capttrips said:


> Funny you should mention that: I received a box yesterday that I apparently had on back/pre-order. Think a lot of people are getting gifts.


Hahaha. Like giving lumps of coal, except the lump is a challenge to their manhoods!

Nicely done, Dave. I don't think I coulda done it! Hope your palate and head recover soon!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

VAcigars said:


> haha, now you can challenge them to do it with that stick
> 
> Pic of the Digger next to the "meaner" version (when it decides to show up)
> View attachment 42268


the meaner digger is a monster that looks delicious!


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Go Dave Go!!! :laugh:


NM. Couch jumped the gun.

Couch


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I would officially like to accept the Digger to the Death Challenge! LFDs have not impressed me so far so why not try something that by all accounts I think I would hate?!? A ROTT 8.5x60 LFD DL Maduro, in 2.5hrs or less. My B&M just got some of the Digger Maduros in stock and I thought it would be a good as time as any. Hopefully I can draw on Dave's experiance on this challenge be victorious as he was. Anyone else want to accept the challenge as well?


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Somebody braver than me please take this up. Having just posted earlier today about how a 1964 Principe (weighing in at a measly 4.5 x 46) nearly knocked me out, I think discretion is the better part of valor here. The Digger Challenge would be the end of me.



sh40218 said:


> I would officially like to accept the Digger to the Death Challenge! LFDs have not impressed me so far so why not try something that by all accounts I think I would hate?!? A ROTT 8.5x60 LFD DL Maduro, in 2.5hrs or less. My B&M just got some of the Digger Maduros in stock and I thought it would be a good as time as any. Hopefully I can draw on Dave's experiance on this challenge be victorious as he was. Anyone else want to accept the challenge as well?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

man that looks like a good challenge 2.5 hours of smoking I think I would get sick but it still would be fun count me in if I can find one


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Know for a fact I couldn't do this one. I've thrown up after an Undercrown Gordito, and the last LFD I had made me feel like my stomach was full of lead and my head was full of air. Kudos to you sir!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great job, and congrats!!!


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Two hours is more than enough for me. You can make it.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have yet to tackle anything bigger than a 6x60. LFDs don't really scare as my tolorence for Nicotine is healthier than most. I'm smoked RYO for a few years now, don't know if that's an advantage or not. I'll post my progress and some pics when it's done.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I think this thread should stand as an ongoing challenge for all Puffers. Those attempting it post saying they accept the challenge and then have to post pics of their progress, success or failure. It would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll be watching this thread closely. Good luck to all combatants that take up the challange!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I have to find a digger before I can accept the challenge.... Any ideas where to find singles online? I haven't seen one in my local shops.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I just found them on Famous! At $10.16 each!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

But not available for singles or 5-ers.... and I dont need a BOX of these things!


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sorry, I didn't pay attention to that. But, I just went back on there and the Natural is available in a 5er.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

hmmmm.... Maybe....


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

edwardsdigital said:


> I have to find a digger before I can accept the challenge.... Any ideas where to find singles online? I haven't seen one in my local shops.


La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Cigars | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Well then... I may have to order one... but I was thinking about a 5er earlier.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

The Digger has entered the building..... Now I need to find the time to toast it up.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I killed the DL Chisel earlier and it was nice  

I think I will go for the DL Digger this weekend as long as the weather is good. I cant smoke inside, and this thing is going to be a pretty good time commitment!


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

Dave, how about a 'swan song' challenge:

2.5 hours to smoke an Opus X Perfecxion A

i'd keep a pail on the ready for this one


----------



## 262 Fan (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought one for a friend who is a huge fan of the DL Chisel, knowing he would want to try it. He is a very hefty guy-he's around 500 pounds so I figured if anyone had the girth to handle the Digger it was him. He made a very foolish decision and smoked it practically on an empty stomach. The nicotine poisoning rocked his world for about three days straight. That made the rest of our smoking circle more than a little gun shy about trying it...but a few months later, we manned up and gave it a shot (including my unfortunate friend who had previously lost his battle with this beast). We bought gigantic ribeyes that we grilled along with some filet mignon-we each probably consumed a pound of red meat. We gave ourselves a short rest after having almost made ourselves sick from gorging on beef and then we lit up. With that much meat in our stomachs, along with some top notch craft beer, it was actually a pleasant experience. We finished the Diggers in a little under three hours and all of us were fine...much to our surprise.


----------

